# Novartis Plant Shut Down Indefinitely



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

> A large manufacturing plant in Lincoln, Nebraska, has been voluntarily shut down by Novartis while the company addresses quality control issues. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) issued a critical report of the plant last June, after addressing complaints from consumers about mix-ups between powerful prescription medication and common over-the-counter drugs. Recalls have been made on human medications such as Excedrin, NoDoz, Bufferin, and Gas-X.
> Pet medications are also produced in the Lincoln plant, and the shut down has suspended production of Clomicalm, Interceptor Flavor Tabs, Sentinel Flavor Tabs, Program Tablets and Suspension, and Milbemite. Veterinarians have been unable to order these medications since early January. Deramaxx is also affected, but the supplies the plant had on hand were still being shipped out as of early January.


Heres the story


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This actually makes me sad as I have been giving Emmy Adequan injections for a long time for her arthritis. I really hope I can still get some without the prices skyrocketing :frown: 

Although, if there are quality control issues I hope I haven't given any affected drugs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i must be so cyncial...i am no longer surprised by news such as this.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> This actually makes me sad as I have been giving Emmy Adequan injections for a long time for her arthritis. I really hope I can still get some without the prices skyrocketing :frown:
> 
> Although, if there are quality control issues I hope I haven't given any affected drugs


I don't believe adequan is produced in that plant. We just ordered some and the price was the same.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

"Other affected drugs include Milbemite and Deramaxx. Atopica, Capstar and Adequan are not made at the facility and are therefore not an issue."


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My cat is on clomicalm right now. Should I take her off of it? I just got a new bottle from my vet, the price didnt increase and it came in on their regular order days. I dont want to be giving my cat a compromised drug


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Kat said:


> My cat is on clomicalm right now. Should I take her off of it? I just got a new bottle from my vet, the price didnt increase and it came in on their regular order days. I dont want to be giving my cat a compromised drug


As far as I know it was only human meds that were affected. I think clomicalm is one that isn't being manufactured though.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

There must be a way to check lot numbers against a list of bad ones. The lot number is embossed in the top of my Interceptor box, Im still looking for any released lists of compromised ones. Calling your vet couldn't hurt either.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I knew about Interceptor, but didn't realize that Clomicalm was affected too.. George has been on that for a year.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> I knew about Interceptor, but didn't realize that Clomicalm was affected too.. George has been on that for a year.



Novartis Warns of Clomicalm Mix-Up



> Bottles of Clomicalm may contain other tablets
> Novartis Consumer Health temporarily suspended operations in their Lincoln, Nebraska facility and recalled several over-the-counter medications due to a mix-up of products.
> 
> Novartis Animal Health (NAH) products are also produced in this facility, and veterinarians were warned in early January that some products would have limited availability until production resumed (including the heartworm preventatives Interceptor and Sentinel, behavioral drug Clomicalm, and anti-inflammatory Deramaxx).
> ...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh goody. No recall, just make it the vet's responsibility to make sure no bad drugs are given to patients. Figures.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Im still trying to figure out if my Interceptor is effected. I bought it from Pet Meds & Beyond on 11/24, lot *10120991*, exp 07/14.


affected CLOMICALM LOTS

January 25, 2012

Clomicalm® (clomipramine hydrochloride) 5mg
(NDC number: 058198-4030-2)
NAH Lot # Expiration Date Bottle Size
10098776 September 2013 30 Count

Clomicalm® (clomipramine hydrochloride) 20 mg
(NDC number: 058198-4031-2)
NAH Lot # Expiration Date Bottle Size

10122354 August 2014 30 Count
10098779 October 2013 30 Count
10085841 June 2013 30 Count
10079205 October 2012 30 Count
10072783 July 2012 30 Count
10063973 February 2012 30 Count

Clomicalm® (clomipramine hydrochloride) 40 mg
(NDC number: 058198-4032-2)
NAH Lot # Expiration Date Bottle Size

10120764 August 2014 30 Count
10098775 October 2013 30 Count
10092743 August 2013 30 Count
10082033 January 2013 30 Count
10072784 July 2012 30 Count
10061894 February 2012 30 Count
Clomicalm® (clomipramine hydrochloride) 80 mg
(NDC number: 058198-4033-2)
NAH Lot # Expiration Date Bottle Size
10125584 October 2014 30 Count
10115214 June 2014 30 Count
10098781 October 2013 30 Count
10092746 July 2013 30 Count
10082034 January 2013 30 Count
10072785 September 2012 30 Count
10065183 February 2012 30 Count


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im looking at the bottle of Clomicalm I have, and it says nothing about being made in Lincoln NB. All it says on my bottle and package is "Novartis Animal Health Canada Inc. Suite 400, Plaza 3, 2000 Argentia Road Mississauga Ontatio"

So, is this one produced in Canada? Says registered trademark of novartis animal health canada... does Canada also produce their own pet drugs? Or would my vet be getting it in from the States?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

thegoodstuff said:


> Im still trying to figure out if my Interceptor is effected. I bought it from Pet Meds & Beyond on 11/24, lot *10120991*, exp 07/14.
> 
> 
> affected CLOMICALM LOTS
> ...


As far as I know, the heartworm meds were not compromised. They were just produced at that plant so they are no longer being made. The problem was that different pills were getting mixed in, so with something like interceptor it would be easy to spot.

Our Novartis rep said they don't know when they will re open, but it won't be anytime in the next 3 months.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

A friend who is a vet tech told me that they might have trouble getting Interceptor or that the prices would be crazy, a few weeks ago. I don't give the Interceptor in the winter....so the dogs got their last dose in November I believe.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

meggels said:


> A friend who is a vet tech told me that they might have trouble getting Interceptor or that the prices would be crazy, a few weeks ago. I don't give the Interceptor in the winter....so the dogs got their last dose in November I believe.


The next one I have to give is for July, so Im good till then. Thought of re-upping now but everybodys out. My vet has only a few boxes left ($50 vs $32). It would be nice to get an informed opinion as to if Novartis will have their sh!t together by then. If this continues I guess its gonna be a Heartgard summer (maybe it should be anyway...)









medivet










petmeds & beyond










foster and smith




werecatrising said:


> As far as I know, the heartworm meds were not compromised. They were just produced at that plant so they are no longer being made. The problem was that different pills were getting mixed in, so with something like interceptor it would be easy to spot.
> 
> Our Novartis rep said they don't know when they will re open, but it won't be anytime in the next 3 months.


I give it year round. I know, where ya gonna find a mosquito in winter (northeast) but the vets love to prey on your fears - "All you need is one warm day and..."


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They need sixty consecutive days of degrees above 60 degrees to go through the whole cycle to turn into heartworm though.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Close enough. I sent an email to my vet asking them to address this:

"it must stay above 60 degrees for 30 consecutive days AND nights for the larvae to progress to stage L3 and be passed through the mouthparts of a mosquito to a host animal. If the temperature dips below 57F the maturation is retarded and cannot continue. This process would become accelerated if there were two weeks of temperature at or above 80F (27C), days AND nights. As a result, heartworm disease is not only geographically limited, but also seasonally limited. For many of us this means that year round heartworm prevention is totally unnecessary."

Citadel Tibetan Mastiffs Heartworm Timing


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if this will affect supply in Canada? I can't find anything about it..


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The problem is with the plant in Nebraska. But some of the human drugs involved in the mess are being recalled in Canada. Dont know if that will include the canine drugs though.


Novartis Recall of Excedrin Products Extends to Canada - FiercePharma


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I picked up a 90 day supply of Deramaxx for Tank today,
thankfully there was no price increase.


----------



## Roberta Malott (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all - I'm new to this forum. However, not new to the Novartis. we have a pom puppy, she is now 16 months old - on Feb/15/11 she was given 2 weeks to live. Severe liver damage - first puppy shot given at 10 weeks on Dec/22/10 - I was given 2 Interceptor pills to use as "puppy forming" - a new protocol. I held off giving her the first one for 4 days after her shot - she only weighed 2lbs. After the first pill I noticed she was having minor spells - that I put down to hypoglycemia. But after the 2nd ill the spells began to get worse - took longer for her to bounce back - she didn't want to eat - she was throwing up. Took her to vet for 2nd puppy shot Jan/18/11 - explained what was happening - liver problems were not suspected - vet thought hypo also. BUT - the day after her 2nd puppy shot was when it showed. Tests showed liver damage - and then I read on the website - "safe for puppies over 1kg" she was under 1kg - and to be administered at monthly intervals - I was told 2 weeks apart. Novartis claims no fault at all - but did offer to make a "good will payment". She is doing well on the protocol we have her on - thank goodness she is just a little dog - now weighs about 4lb - because it's costing about $125 monthly to keep her on the medications and supplements and special diet. We would do it anyway - we bred her and we owe her every chance at a good life. 
Roberta


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your little pup Roberta.

Just as an FYI.. Interceptor is given monthly as a heart worm preventive, however, puppies are nearly always given a dose every 2 weeks for 3 treatments, that is very standard protocol. That said, with your pup being so small, she should have been prescribed something else. I would place this blame on your vet, not Norvartis.


----------



## Roberta Malott (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you - your candor is much appreciated - and I am in the process of doing just that - I am certainly not looking for thousands of dollars - her life is priceless, but just the price of the required tests - they are not cheap - and I assume they will be required ongoing. Plus her food is expensive - and has to be vet prescribed - I can't just go to the pet store and pick up a bag. As I noted I am thankful she is a little dog. 
Again - thank you - I had been trying to put this in perspective - and you have most certainly helped - thank you.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I heard of this pretty soon after it happened, and bought a 12 month (really 6 month with two dogs) supply of Interceptor. And I had a few pills on-hand already. I think I am good for 7-8 months with both dogs, so hopefully things are back up and running by then. I just checked my vet's online store, and Interceptor is now unavailable....


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm out of Interceptor and can't locate the one for my dogs' sizes. Would it be an awful idea to get the one for tiny dogs (up to 11 lbs) and use two pills for a 20 lb dog?

Alternatives would also be good. I'd be looking for something using the same active ingredient.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

swolek said:


> I'm out of Interceptor and can't locate the one for my dogs' sizes. Would it be an awful idea to get the one for tiny dogs (up to 11 lbs) and use two pills for a 20 lb dog?
> 
> Alternatives would also be good. I'd be looking for something using the same active ingredient.


I would ask the vet about using two pills like that, I'm really not sure. 

If I had to switch from Interceptor to something else, I would go with Heartguard Plus.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

shellbell said:


> I would ask the vet about using two pills like that, I'm really not sure.
> 
> If I had to switch from Interceptor to something else, I would go with Heartguard Plus.


I can't find the ingredients for the "treat" part of it...do you know what they use to flavor it and hold the chewables together? I'm not a fan of the brand, anyway, due to there being two chemicals used instead of one . Sigh. I have a very sensitive dog so I'm nervous to switch to such a drastically different brand but I don't know...


----------

